# My new best friend, Homer



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I have a new best friend and just wanted to share! Homer was hatched 9/6 with a little one who did not make it. He is the result of my egg swapping experience with spirit wings-a racing homer! I must say he is the brightest baby I've ever met. He is bold and fearless and a very quick study! He is my absolute first homing pigeon so don't have anything but fancy pigeons to compare. I love each and every one but this guy takes bird intelligence to a whole new level. Are all homers like this or do I just have a one in a million?


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Congrats  Add a couple of pictures to your album


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

anyone care to say what color he is?..I was guessing an ash red? or just a red check?... he really is a cutie!!! if I do say so my self..lol.. She wanted white homers..and this one..well, he had other plans....lol..


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like an ash-red check to me  But of course red check is much easier, haha


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks spirit wings for getting his pic up there! And thanks, Mary of Exeter! I have an ash red check! Did I mention how smart and beautiful he is? Don't know if I'll ever be able to let this little dude out of my site!


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Spirit wings, I never should have bothered with a trap. As smart as he is, I could just give him a key and tell him to be home before dark! I am seriously blown away by this guy(couldn't tell could ya?)! I really love his coloring, too. I have NEVER had a pigeon like this! Just the look on his face (and that big honking beak!) speaks volumes.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

doveone52 said:


> Spirit wings, I never should have bothered with a trap. As smart as he is, I could just give him a key and tell him to be home before dark! I am seriously blown away by this guy(couldn't tell could ya?)! I really love his coloring, too. I have NEVER had a pigeon like this! Just the look on his face (and that big honking beak!) speaks volumes.


I know what you mean.. having homers has been a very rewarding hobbie for me..even with all the pretty breeds out there, homers are it for me.. I love my fancies..but homers are cream of the crop IMO...even if they are not "fancy" to look at... the whites are beautiful too..hope to get you some of those as well.. you will love them all and want to build a new loft with just homers in it!...lol...


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Ok, I've gone and spoiled him. He likes to have his back rubbed while he eats. If I stop, he stops eating and gives me a questioning look. I wish you could all see him up close and personal. He is so beautiful!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

doveone52 said:


> Ok, I've gone and spoiled him. He likes to have his back rubbed while he eats. If I stop, he stops eating and gives me a questioning look. I wish you could all see him up close and personal. He is so beautiful!


awsome...Im so glad he makes you happy.


----------



## mtripOH (Jan 4, 2010)

Awww! He is such a cutie!! Sounds like he is in good hands and doveone52 has a new buddy! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

well enjoy it while it last because so many people get upset when their birds mature lol hopefully yours wont slap you around like so many others tend to do


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Wow! I hope not too, Lakota! I kind of think we're soul mates, though. I've seen a lot of birds go that way but it's OK. I'll enjoy it while it lasts!


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Homer and I are having some "me" time now. He's just had his after breakfast canary seeds and is nestled down in his feed bowl. I gave him a medicine cup of water and he seemed to say that's just what I needed. His little head goes like a jack hammer at those seeds! I'll send spirit wings a new pic soon to post. He gets prettier every day!
He's even got the "sling the food and water as far as possible" thing down pat!


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

this is my best friend homer


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Doh!......lol..


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

avian said:


> this is my best friend homer


Does he fly good ?? Just joking  wrong attachment ??


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

My Homer is way cuter than your Homer!


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Homer has a new buddy! I had my 5 yr old grandson over last night and he sat in a chair and fed Homer canary seed out of the palm of his hand. Mason would pause and make him drink from the medicine cup after I explained to him that eating seed is thirsty business. I so wish I'd gotten a picture! Anyway, Homer makes another conquest!


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Well, Homer is looking like a real pigeon at 3 wks! He's been helping with the other birds today. He's also been exercising his wings quite a bit! He still loves his Mama-goes off to investigate stuff then runs to me squeaking and pecking my ankles! He discovered the bird in the mirror today (knows he's good looking!) He also loves to be held and rubbed. He'll stretch up to meet my hand like a cat. Hope to get pics up tonight!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

doveone52 said:


> Well, Homer is looking like a real pigeon at 3 wks! He's been helping with the other birds today. He's also been exercising his wings quite a bit! He still loves his Mama-goes off to investigate stuff then runs to me squeaking and pecking my ankles! He discovered the bird in the mirror today (knows he's good looking!) He also loves to be held and rubbed. He'll stretch up to meet my hand like a cat. Hope to get pics up tonight!


That is so stinkin' cute!!!!!!! you must get tickled by him and his sweetness.. 
your Grandson is so lucky to have his Granma in his life...good job Granma!


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh, Michelle, I can't begin to tell you how adorable he is! It's all I can do to tear myself away and get some work done around here. 
I honestly don't know if I can ever let him out of the house much less into the wild blue yonder! He's just a sweetheart that doesn't come along every day.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Haven't posted about Homer in a few days. He continues to be my constant companion and bff! I ran an inch of barely warm water in the bath tub today and let him take his first bath! He had the time of his little 4wk old life!-rolling around trying to get under his wings! I put a deeper large bowl in and he was able to duck his little head and throw the water over his back. The best part was wrapping him in a fluffy towel and holding him till he dried! 
Homer goes with me to tend the other birds every day so he can learn how to be a pigeon. He's got the "head peck, wing slap" thing down pat so he doesn't get picked on but he wants me in his sight at all times. I've been thinking the only place my homer knows how to home is to my shoulder! And I've got the scratches around my neck to prove it! Not a bad thing, is it?
He's my little pride and joy! I have pics on facebook I'll try to transfer here tonight!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT NEWS, Doveone!!

Will look forward to the "Adventures of Homer" as the days go by!!

He certainly does sound like he has "bonded" to you. Sometimes, there are very special pigeons that come along who seem to have something "extra special!"

Looking forward to your updates!

Sending Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

here is a pic of Homer..not too long ago...he has probably changed a bit since as they grow so quick... hope you don't mind Sue, was thinking you might want another pic of him posted..


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thank you sooo much spirit wings! Don't mind one bit! I'm so proud of him, i want to show him to the world!
I had an early AM dr's appt and overslept so didn't have time to take care of the birds until after. Well, I don't think I've been missed so much in my entire life! Homer got out first as usual and the whole time I cleaned up after the indoor birds, I could hear the flutter of wings coming up on me! Everywhere I moved, Homer was sure to follow. He's getting to be a really good little flyer! 
Tried some PG wear on him that I'd used for some rollers and thought they might fit since he's a baby but no, he will need made to order for his big self.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Shi, thanks for the encouragement! I totally agree that Homer and I are truly bonded. I've raised plenty of babies and they are cute when they squeak after you and all. And some continue to be friendly even after they go out with the big guys, others, not so much. It's always been fine with me. I just want them to have happy and healthy pigeon lives. I love every one of them. but this Homer is a whole new experience for me. I didn't want to handle him too much at first but his hatch mate died on day 6. Homer was starting to toddle around outside the nest so I just brought him in with me. From the very start, he has been utterly enchanting and he seems to feel the same about me! Go figure!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

lol... it is like you sat on the egg and hatched it/him...lol.... Im just guessing at the him...but he is a big bird..so it seems to fit.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh MY!! Homer is one BEAUTIFUL pigeon!! Love his coloring!!

Is there any reason that Homer couldn't become a "house" pij??? I say this because he seems so bonded to you. If he's anything like MR. Squeaks, YOU will become his "mate!" Now _there's_ an experience!!

Yes, that's one thing about Boni's PGWear, they are "custom" made! Boni hadn't developed her PGWear when I bought a Flight Suit for Squeaks and had to try THREE different sizes because he was so much bigger than the suits for "pigeons!"

We will eagerly look forward to further adventures in the life of Homer and his "mate" to be...  

Love, Hugs, and Scritches

Shi and MR. Squeaks


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> lol... it is like you sat on the egg and hatched it/him...lol.... Im just guessing at the him...but he is a big bird..so it seems to fit.


That is for sure!


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Shi, I don't see how he can be anything but a "house pigeon"! He tells me in everyway he knows how that he is happiest with me. And I'm awfully happy having him with me! 
Homer says thanks for the compliment! I don't have anything his color and I find it just beautiful. He was supposed to be white but I think such a special pigeon just had to be a special color! What does Mr. Squeaks think of him?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

LOL

MR. Squeaks agrees with me that Homer is VERY handsome and applauds his choice of a human mate! 

Of course, Homer seems much more laid back as MR. Squeaks is "attitude" personified! 

Squeaks also thinks that Homer won't have _any_ problem "training" you as his special human. Homer is well on his way to being "Master of His Domain!" 

Squeaks and I agree: WINGS UP to you both with Love, Hugs and Scritches!!

Shi and MR. Squeaks


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Mr. Squeaks is such a character! I'm glad he approves! Yes, Homer is pretty laid back until he wants something, usually to be held, then he is VERY insistant. I don't ever see him having Squeaks' attitude but I could be wrong! Heaven help me if he does! Please tell Mr. Squeaks thank you for the well wishes and his approval means a great deal to Homer and me!


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

My sweet little Homer is having serious separation anxiety issues! Ever since I was late caring for him Wednesday, he has become velcro bird! Tried to put him in his cage for the night but he paced frantically until I felt bad and let him just stay out for the night. He lives in my bedroom which is quite a large room and I'm in and out of there a lot. Two feet into the room and 'whoosh", he's on my head, my shoulder, my back. He will even fly directly into my arms. Sweet little buddy!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

doveone52 said:


> My sweet little Homer is having serious separation anxiety issues! Ever since I was late caring for him Wednesday, he has become velcro bird! Tried to put him in his cage for the night but he paced frantically until I felt bad and let him just stay out for the night. He lives in my bedroom which is quite a large room and I'm in and out of there a lot. Two feet into the room and 'whoosh", he's on my head, my shoulder, my back. He will even fly directly into my arms. Sweet little buddy!


wow, he loves you....just don't let him become a brat....lol...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

...and, his behavior is subject to change in the future too, as he gets older...maybe. This is especially true if he has a mate.

Again, a LOT depends on Homer. All have their own personalities. 

Sounds like you have a _very_ loving pigeon...enjoy!

MR. Squeaks and I send loving greetings with hugs and scritches! 

Shi and Squeaks (now back in daddy mode. I only see him when he comes off his nest to poop and grab a bite to eat! )


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh, Homer is no brat! I'm convinced he was traumatized when I was an hour late. Although he does usually get his way. He's not bossy at all (yet!) just super intelligent and lets me know very directly how he's feeling about things. He's like a little "superman" in bird's clothing! 
In the difficult times when life is tough, it's a wonderful thing to have a little soul who adores you (and I him)! He came along at a perfect time!


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh, by the way, it appears to me that none of this behavior is food driven as so often is the case. He will readily forsake the tastiest treats or daily food to be with me! He's just a wonder!


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Update on Homer: I work Friday and Saturday nights. Saturday after showering (old Homer followed me right in and had a ball!) he decided that he must attatch himself to me any way possible. I was trying to dislodge him from my head and he ended up scurrying to my face and gave me a nice big scratch down my nose! I rocked that scratch right into work. Noticed people cocking their heads and pretending not to look. One coworker finally asked about it-I'd forgotten all about it-and I told her and everyone sitting around. Almost made up a story, walked into a bush? Her response was 'you mean he had his butt in your face?" Big laugh from all. I told her I was waiting on pigeon diapers and she asked "so you lay him on his back and lift his little legs, etc?" another big laugh. I tried to explain that he wasn't trying to hurt me or be stupid, he is just very bonded to me. A lot of people really don't get it, do they? 
It would have been much easier to go with the 'bush' story but I forced myself to tell the truth. I guess people who have had no interaction with pigeons can't be expected to understand. If I can share some positive experiences, perhaps they will think of them a little differently? Short of that, I'm perfectly happy being the "crazy old pigeon lady"!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I just love his "nickname," Velcro Bird! How funny!!

Yes, those nails can be sharp. You may wish to place a brick in his home...helps keep the "sharp" down. Some clip their nails by just snipping off the very sharp end and some use an emory board. 

I think the humor talking about Homer at work will go a looooong way in giving people a different attitude about pigeons...especially as pets! Of course, they may then expect _all_ pet pijies to be like Homer! What a surprise to get a MR. Squeaks! 

Like people, our pets have their _own_ personalites!

Looking mighty forward to updates on the latest in the "Life and Times of Homer, the Pigeon!" 

Sending Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and MR. Squeaks


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well welcome to the "crazy old pigeon lady"club...lol.. that has happened to me several times with young squeakers.. they just don't have the balance there yet, esp on ones head.. shower time for you is getting dangerouse...hahahha..


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Great idea about the brick, Shi! And Michelle, that's one reason I love this site so much-we're all crazy pigeon people!


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Well, there's a new twist to the Homer story. I have a baby fairy swallow, born 8/4, for Spirit wings. He's a timid little thing and I caught one of the older juveniles giving him a hard time. So I brought him inside. Since Homer is "Master of the Bedroom'" I kept the swallow caged for a day or so (for his own good). I let him out to clean the cage and Homer tolerated him quite well! Except for seed sharing. Whenever the swallow gets close to the seeds Homer hops in the seed bowl as if to say "mine all mine"!
I watched them all day and while not affectionate to one another, they like to be close.
Always perching within a few feet of each other. 
Homer is an enormous, handsome bird and will look so dignified until I approach him. Then he's all squeaks and squiggles going through my fingers, my hair, whatever he can get to! The baby fairy swallow looks at us like Homer has surely lost his mind!
Homer has stopped the "kamikazi" air attacks (thank you, Lord). I'm encouraged to see that he has some pigeon social skills!


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

That is soooooo cute! I'm in a puddle of mush reading this! How adorable is Homer! Such little celebrities!


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thank you, Miss-Sassypants! Homer's my little pride and joy-could talk about him all day long! Such a little love!


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

My Homer must be the cleanest pigeon in the world. He takes a daily shower! Raises those wings real high, one at a time. Gotta get those "pits"! Next, he'll want his own soap-on-a-rope and a loofah sponge.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

doveone52 said:


> My Homer must be the cleanest pigeon in the world. He takes a daily shower! Raises those wings real high, one at a time. Gotta get those "pits"! Next, he'll want his own soap-on-a-rope and a loofah sponge.


Gee, how did you guess, doveone?? Well, the secret is out now!

Homer doesn't really the soap, just someone to squirt water under those wings!! 

Squeaks does showers AND baths...less messy with the shower, needless to say!

Sending Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and MR. Squeaks


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Wonder if Boni could make him a little bath robe, maybe with a little hood on it? Monogrammed, of course.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

My daughter, Cait, who doesn't like pigeons asks about Homer when she calls home everyday. Last time she was home she asked if I would take her in to see him. She even HELD Homer! He was pretty curious about her, too. I told her to kind of scratch around his neck and he closed his little eyes and sort of dissolved into her hands. I think he won her over!


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Wing slap*



LokotaLoft said:


> well enjoy it while it last because so many people get upset when their birds mature lol hopefully yours wont slap you around like so many others tend to do


 SRY I had to laugh, I have had so many young that just would not leave you alone for the attention, it always happens that the cutiest ones turn out to be as the name states cocky. They do come around though, I have even gotten birds from others that would have nothing to do with me from the start but now eat out of my hand and will even perch on my arm and do a little pigeon talking. >Kevin


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

It is pretty funny! I've been wing slapped with the best of 'em! The fairy swallow is a case in point. A few weeks ago he would only eat what I placed in his beak. Now he acts like I'm an alien!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

doveone52 said:


> It is pretty funny! I've been wing slapped with the best of 'em! The fairy swallow is a case in point. A few weeks ago he would only eat what I placed in his beak. Now he acts like I'm an alien!


don't be talking about my baby like that!...lol...


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

He's a cutie allright! But how soon they forget!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

doveone52 said:


> Wonder if Boni could make him a little bath robe, maybe with a little hood on it? Monogrammed, of course.


ROFLMAO!!

Bet she could!! Would take the place of a "drying" towel...

Still ROFL

Love and Hugs and Scritches

Shi and MR. Squeaks


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Well, my little homeboy is all grown up (he thinks!) No more squeaking! He's an awesome athletic flyer (around my room and bathroom). But he still comes to me looking for a scratch around the neck and rub down the back. Still goes through my fingers but not so frantic about me being there all the time. He's enjoying being Pigeon King over the fairy swallow. Must monitor her every move! But don't worry, Michelle! He's playing nice!


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Homer and Tink (Homer's little sister) continue to be adorable! Homer is on the brink of pigeon manhood apparently! He did his first ever "display' yesterday and even growled at me. He hasn't joined me in the shower for about a week so yesterday I didn't leave his little crack open in the curtain. When I swept aside the curtain, who should be standing on the edge of the tub but old Homer. So I turned the water back on and let him shower. When I turned the water off, he just stood there and stared at me till I remembered to hold out the towel for him and he hopped in! Got a good cuddle and warming up. What was I thinking?
Little Tink is priceless. So dainty and sweet. My grandson's 5, 12 and 15 were over last night and she had them rolling in the floor going to each of them to style their hair and beaking all over their faces and ears! Of course Homer couldn't let her get all the attention so they had pigeons coming from all sides! 
Such wonderful creatures, little boys AND pigeons! Such fun!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you describe pigeons so well!...I can tell, you just love them so much!... makes me happy.. the boys sounds like they had a good time..so cute she was messing with their hair.. would of loved to see it..


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Aw! Well my sweet Homer and Tink cont to be my truest companions! I love all my birds but these guys are special. I'm picking up a boat load of new ones from Michelle at high noon today! Also 2 frillbacks, can you believe it! Chistmas comes early for me today! I'm beyond excited. I'm giving Michelle my two fairy swallows since I know she loves them and they'll always have a wonderful home with her!


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

PS: I hardly slept at all last night so finally got up and have everything ready! Now, come on 12 noon!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

doveone52 said:


> PS: I hardly slept at all last night so finally got up and have everything ready! Now, come on 12 noon!


I will be there with bells on..lol... I think Im going to bring the third white homer baby as well...he is younger than the other two, but I think he/she is ready enough..just watch that one and make sure he knows how to drink.. the other two nest mates have been out of the nest box for a week now..so they know the ropes..lol.. your going to love these frillbacks!!!! can't wait for fairy pair...and always remember.. if you want and you have room you have first dibs on any young they may have to get you some fairy swallows again...


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I have spent the last hour admiring my new babies! I can't help but want to smile and clap my hands when I look at the frillbacks. What amazingly beautiful birds! And the three homers are so lovely. That little one has already stolen my heart! Warming up some peas and corn right now. The best Christmas present I could have. Thank you, Michelle!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

doveone52 said:


> I have spent the last hour admiring my new babies! I can't help but want to smile and clap my hands when I look at the frillbacks. What amazingly beautiful birds! And the three homers are so lovely. That little one has already stolen my heart! Warming up some peas and corn right now. The best Christmas present I could have. Thank you, Michelle!


your welcome..I can not think of a better place for them... enjoy sweet lady..


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I've got 3 precious white homer's and a pair of frillbacks from Michelle. They just take my breath away. There's a little one in there with a yellow fuzzy head and he is one sweet baby! Homer and Tink don't need me so much so he/she is like the perfect Christmas present. They are curious about these sibs who just popped out of nowhere! Tink has regressed a little bit trying to get in on it all, bless her heart. Homer tries to pretend they don't exist! 
The two white frillbacks are breathtakingly beautiful. It's one thing to see pics of them but quite another to be close to them. They should be on every Christmas card! The official Christmas bird, IMO! 
Michelle says the fairy swallow male I traded her was cooing up a storm to his lady last evening! Amazing that he should feel so comfortable with Michelle right away. She, Spirit Wings is a pretty amazing lady so perhaps I shouldn't be surprised!


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Update on Homer*

I cannot belive that my Homer is six months old now! With the exception of the Indian fantails, he is the biggest bird in my loft. He's been trying out his courting skills. He needs to take some remedial lessons from the older guys. His "dance' looks kind of like Ali's "float like a butterfly, sting like a bee" thing. Way too much hopping around. He's super smart but maybe not a ladies man. Hopefully, he'll calm down and get it right, eventually! I'll get a picture soon!


----------

